# [SOLVED] Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Normally I wouldn't be the one posting but helping. But I seem to have come across a problem that my lack of networking experience wont allow me to fix myself.

For some reason for the past few days my net has been acting strange. For instance I can be logged into an MMO but when I try to open chrome or any other browser and do a quick Google search I get DNS errors or just "cannot connect to (website name). Yet i am still online perfectly fine Via MSN,SKYPE,Online games.

It doesn't happen all the time just seems to be intermittent. I could be looking at a page and then it will all of a sudden loose connection and it wont load any further.

Here is my IPCONFIG /ALL


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREWS-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-72-D4-EF-C4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connect
ion
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-AE-C5-0C-00-F6
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::94ed:a8a6:97b0:6050%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.131(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 July 2012 18:05:28
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 July 2012 18:21:41
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247246533
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-81-37-CB-BC-AE-C5-0C-00-F6

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
                                       8.8.4.4
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED82B20E-3AA3-4A06-96A9-83E286AE5F25}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{65526469-9642-4B79-9615-3AF19A8F1096}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>
```
Its also worth to note that around the same time this started to happen i used AVG's pctuneup and i think i saw it mention "optimizing my internet connection" so I suspect its something to do with that.

I also tried changing the DNS of my LAN connection to googles
(8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4)

Currently using AVG Internet Security Business Edition 2012
ISP is Virgin Media
My router is the Virgin media superhub + Asus wl520gc wireless.

I have done a full virus scan with AVG + Malwarebytes, I also looked at my host file and it seems normal.

does not seem to have helped.

Thanks in advance,
Alt


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

does the router you are connecting to support gigabit on the lan?

you are in the US? Profile says Scotland.
Would not be good to connect to google dns if you lived in Europe for example. You cross the atlantic ocean for every dns request.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

No I live in Scotland, I changed it back to automatic DNS. Due to there being no change.

And no my router doesn't support gigabit on the lan, 10/100 only =/.... but i have used it for more than a year and it was perfect. Just happened lately.
I could cut out my wireless router and use the wireless on the superhub. That supports 100/1000 lan. Only the wireless range is rubbish haha

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

sometimes when connecting with a gig nic to a 100mb lan port the autonegociation doesn't work right.

try setting your nic to only 100 mb full duplex. You do this in the advanced tab of the configure network interface.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

Hmm my speed is on "Auto Negotiation" so its automatically at 100mbps/full duplex.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

advice is to set it as recommened and that is not auto. you can always change it back if it makes no difference.

and though it may appear you are connected at 100mb full duplex the end result could be generating errors which impact your internet performance.

This is what we are testing for.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

IPconfig for my nic, 100bit duplex is forced:


> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> ...


The router is set to OpenDNS servers (London, except when BT's infrastructure breaks down).

What do you have set under Internet Options > Connections and the LAN settings button?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

Theese are my LAN settings:










I thought is would repost my new IPCONFIG after I changed the DNS back to avoid confusion.


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREWS-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-72-D4-EF-C4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connect
ion
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-AE-C5-0C-00-F6
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::94ed:a8a6:97b0:6050%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.131(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 July 2012 15:59:53
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 July 2012 15:59:53
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247246533
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-81-37-CB-BC-AE-C5-0C-00-F6

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED82B20E-3AA3-4A06-96A9-83E286AE5F25}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{65526469-9642-4B79-9615-3AF19A8F1096}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

Always better to use your isps dns servers and not the gateway. Gateway for dns just means shove it out here and hope someone answers.

Have you changed from Auto to 100mb full duplex yet?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

I always uncheck the Automatically detect settings box.

Your router is now pointing to which DNS servers?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

ipconfig says the gateway.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

I have left the DNS to obtain DNS Server address automatically, same with the IP. yes i have changed from Auto to 100mb full duplex.
(I unchecked the Automatically detect settings box as well)

I cant really say if its fixed or not for a few hours. So i will post back, Thanks for the help you two


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

So your DNS is Virgin again. Are you cable or ADSL?

One of the problems with broadband in Britain is that sooner or later, we're all stuck in BT's pipes. This one affected my DNS routing for close to 6 hours, once BT had patched some of the problems, a(nother) router reboot fixed it for me: thinkbroadband :: BT equipment failures cause outages in Sheffield and London
Major London problem hits BT broadband across southeast ? The Register


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

Yeah i think that's what happened. And yes i am cable. it all seems to be going great so far! .

Will post back later on.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Net keeps loosing DNS/Wont load pages.*

Hmm everything seems to be fine now. Thanks for the help!


----------

